# need info on paddel rafting Clear Creek



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey everone I could use some info on rafting Clear Creek next week. I am taking my girlfriend and her family rafting or want to at least. I was thinking of running some part of clear creek but not sure what would be the best for people who have never rafted before. I have my own boat and have many river miles but I will be the only one who knows anything about rafting. So I guess I am asking for any info that you all may have or ideas.
Thanks,
Jake


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

Start at the park in Idaho Springs, go to Kermits (I-70 and 6th). If that goes well you can continue to where Hwy 119 meets Hwy 6 (get out before black rock) or go back up and run Dumont all the way back to Idaho Springs. 400 is the lowest I have rafted it and it was pretty good, above 800 to 1,000 some nice drops form above Idaho Springs.


----------



## copyfrank (Jun 4, 2011)

*Advice*

The only part of Clear Creek that I would take anyone who has never rafter before is from the park in Idaho Spgs. to Kermits. There is a pretty good sized drop right at Kermit's. You would probably want to get out before that.

If you really want to show them a good time, drive down to the Ark. and do Brown's. Put in at or after 3:00 pm and you won't have to compete with a bunch of other rafts.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info looks like the park to Kermits will be it. I was really wanting to run pump house or browns but the work thing is going to get in the way and since I get off at 230 I thought clear creek would be good run.
Copyfrank is the take out at Kermits right at 6 and I-70? Not sure if I want to do any good sized drops with this crew


----------



## copyfrank (Jun 4, 2011)

*Takeout*

Its been a few years since I've done that stretch. Just take a good look on your shuttle. I think you can take out directly across the street from Kermits, above the drop. I know there's a good kayak eddy. Not so sure about a raft.


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

eddy is river left after bridges! set up early and make it! this is the eddy missed by a guide last year that resulted in a family flip and 2 young girls washed down stream... one went missing for sometime it was quite an ordeal... you do have a couple smaller eddys afterwards before the beaver drops... if you run the drops and flip the swim is real easy but you have to actively swim ....when are you going? there are a couple holes you may want to miss as well... but superfun run .. ran it more times than i can count!


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Agree with Brett B, don't miss the Eddy. The infamous Beavers rapids are below and not for the faint of heart or uninitiated. I disagree with one of the above posts though, if your friends haven't rafted stay away from the Dumont to Idaho Springs section. There are some big drops that are technical and tricky. Slamdancer and especially Deliverance are very, very nasty swims if you lose anyone and it's easy to do. 

In the lower section, watch out for Mtn. Lion rapid just below the pedestrian bridge at the tunnel. River turns right while tunnel goes through at this rapid. Set up center, move left then right but watch out for a big rock on the river left bank when you think you're done with the rapid. It will flip boats. Also, last chance rapid is just before another bridge almost at the takeout. It's a big hole that you need to power through. Set up right and move left toward the wall and you're all good. Just don't miss the Eddy! Dress your friends to swim in COLD water and prep them well about highsides and staying in the boat. Enjoy!


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok thank you all for the info on this run. I think I am going saturday or sunday in the afternoon so maybe there will be other boats around for safty. I think I will head up there wednesday to run it and do some scouting just so I know what to look for and take mental notes for when I have to take the girlfriend and family down so I can try to stay on there good side haha. But if anyone wants to run it with us let me know.
Thanks,
Jake seven 2 zero 4 three 4 one 1 three 6


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

Here's a map.

http://www.co.clear-creek.co.us/depts/Mapping/ClearCreekRaftingMap-2010.pdf

If you need to call 911 these are the rapid names you need to use or you will delay response time. They can also find you by mile marker number just be sure to say I-70 or Stanley Rd. (frontage rd.)

FYI- Slamdancer is Outer Limits. Only one company ever used that name, hell that river feature has been gone longer than SimpleMan has been on the river. Last Chance = Twister, never heard of that one before but it makes sense.

Not bagin' on you SimpleMan, just going for safety through consistency in place names among raft companies.

DogRaft feel free to stop by our office for beta the day you come up, lot of wood moving around today. We are at I-70 and Central City Pkwy., red white and blue door, All American Adventures - RaftDenver.com.

We are doing a fullday trip through Clear Creek Canyon Wednesday, No Rigo, No Black Rock, probably run Narrows, because the portage is harder, and everything else. If guides from the other companies want to tag along you are welcome, BYOBoat. Fun day without the full on Class V with customers stress. So far the trip is 1 paid boat, 1 guide boat, 2 safety kayakers and shore support. 


Oh yeah, if you miss the takeout eddy at Kermits don't worry, there are a couple more chances above the Beavers, best one is inside the sharp left turn. If you have to run the Beavers (a good thing) left of center, left bow angle will work for both at the flows you miss the takeout at. This line will flip you big as shit in Lower Beav at low water, but just about all the lines do that at low water, swim right, it's the line. Lower Beav changed again over the winter and became the flip-o-matic again, the undercut is plugged with something so the pillow is bigger then last summer. Use caution this summer as it is likely this rapid will change more at high water.


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

not sure what i'm doing wed? running something maybe in my kayak...may likely be that stretch? if not I MAy raft or shredder it!? waiting to hear back from a friend? in fact i would really like to spend most of the day on the river 
if you come up give a call. seven20.8391847 brett


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

I wouldn't run that with inexperienced relatives and no safety setup. It will be a big flush later this week and with the sharp rocks and lack of eddies......definitely not a good idea.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

FrankC I do agree with you and I am watching the flows and trying to work out something with a friend to get 2 boats on the water. Thanks for your thought about needing safty. I have a buddy in a kayak going but I would like one more boat to just be there for a just in case.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey Brett I will be for sure calling you tomorrow and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

Is clear creek to tight to row down in a 14ft raft still if it reaches 1k this weekend?


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

You can do it, but without knowing you I won't recommend it. Think of a change of 100cfs on Clear Creek like 500cfs on the Ark. Whole different game at 900+. I won't talk you out of it but here are a couple options.

You can easily scout the whole run, be sure to scout the hole at/named Subway and the 2 behind the post office (Argo). Also get a look at Twister, last rapid above Kermits, cross hwy bridge and turn upstream under the interstate. You might just run this hole over in a 14', but sends paddle guides flying and does flip a boat on occasion.

Or run it once without the family, they will probably just enjoy watching you. If it's good everyone goes next time. You can do the run in like 1/2 hour at 1000, so lap it.

One thing I forgot to mention the runout of Dizzy Lizzy (Screaming Right turn) the wall on the left looks harmless, was a fun rail slide, but the current changed and now it flips quick.

Everyone should be in a wetsuit at a minimum. It will also be the fastest water you probably have experienced at those flows. In 95 we would float 15mph through town listening to the rocks rolling under water.


----------

